# Went looking for Cobia, found a football



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

Met up with my bud Matt to look for some brown clowns. It was a beautiful morning with pretty nice conditions. This week has been flat with fair winds that haven't pushed too hard. We hit up a couple sites with little to show except small snapper and a hoss trigger that went back in. That's when we caught something busting some bait a good ways off. Pretty sure it was tuna, we hightailed it after them but they were pretty far out of range. We hit some more spots and saw more busting and tried in vain to get a bait to them. After that we started moving to another spot. I tossed my yozuri deep diver out and it wasn't too long before it got nailed. The video shows the fight. 20lb BFT caught on 20lb mono with a pink yozuri in 55ft of water. No Cobia, but i will take a tuna any day!
http://youtu.be/-77Djz5jXcA


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

Fav pic from today


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

Awesome!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Yessir!!!! Great going!


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

Called it! Great catch!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c_stowers (Jan 10, 2012)

Nice! A tuna is a nice suprize any day.


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

How cool is that !!!


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

Congrats on the football!


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

sushi on the hoof!


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Congrats on the catch


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

Good Lord!!!! What an awesome video!!!! Great catch bro!!!!!!!


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

So awesome!


----------



## Salt4Lifer (Jun 1, 2013)

Congrats!!! Good times! Good Eats!


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

Awesome video.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Really enjoyed seeing your video. :thumbsup: Nice photos at the end of it too. 

Thanks for taking the time to make the video and posting the video too.


----------



## BigFatYak (Jan 5, 2015)

Congrats. Nice Catch :thumbsup:


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

Well, went to pull the tuna off the ice and started cleaning it. After quartering it I started to find these throughout the meat. Needless to say, dinner was ruined.


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

The hell are those? That sucks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

Damn... That hurts me...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Salt Lines (Apr 4, 2013)

anyone know what those are? Pieces of worm? 
worms are not uncommon in fish meat. The heat of cooking kills anything, but be careful if you sushi it up, or eat it with a rare center (and who wants well done fish anyways).


----------



## Salt Lines (Apr 4, 2013)

maybe its this
http://www.qm.qld.gov.au/Find+out+a...imal+parasites/Myxozoans+in+fish#.VQw7vuG2Ivw

myxozoan


----------



## beachsceneguy (May 20, 2008)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::notworthy::drink::drink:


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

Salt Lines said:


> maybe its this
> http://www.qm.qld.gov.au/Find+out+a...imal+parasites/Myxozoans+in+fish#.VQw7vuG2Ivw
> 
> myxozoan


Looks like Salt hit it on the head. Picture and description seem to be spot on.


----------



## Pilar (Oct 28, 2014)

Touchdown!!


----------



## ProDangler (Jan 29, 2015)

Awsome catch for sure.


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

Salt Lines said:


> maybe its this
> http://www.qm.qld.gov.au/Find+out+a...imal+parasites/Myxozoans+in+fish#.VQw7vuG2Ivw
> 
> myxozoan


Possibly. Did a search and there was a documented case found in a specimen caught in the Caribbean.


----------

